# Germany to Order 401 PUMAs to replace Marders.



## Kirkhill (12 Nov 2004)

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/puma_tracked/

Info only.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Nov 2004)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34
> 
> http://www.army-technology.com/projects/puma_tracked/
> 
> Info only.



I like the armour protection....

That being said, it's interesting that when uparmoured the PUMA is too much for a single A400M to handle.  

Game, set, match for the C-17....



Matthew.  ;D


----------



## Lance Wiebe (13 Nov 2004)

I wonder what we know that the Germans don't?

Maybe we should tell them that tracks are old technology, and wheelas are the way to go.

Maybe we should tell them that the excellent Mauser 30mm cannon is too much firepower, the weeny 25 with its ultra slow rate of fire is far superior.

Maybe we should tell them that a new vehicle should be designed to fit into a Herc, even if the Herc can't carry it.

Maybe we should tell them that having four different models of the same vehicle, with very few parts commonality is the way to go. (Bison, Coyote, LAV III, MGS)

Stupid Germans.........


----------



## Garry (13 Nov 2004)

Maybe we should tell them that a truly civilized country has no  need for a Military for anything other than peacekeeping. Besides, if there was a true threat, the world's remaining superpower would deal with it.

Turn and face the ditch.........


----------



## a_majoor (13 Nov 2004)

Maybe we could take those obsolete Marders off their hands.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Nov 2004)

Puma? A tracked AFV? Tracks? Come on.. The is real logic to not using a tracked IFV..
(1) Its too offensive for left wing canadians (all 5 % living in toronto and montreal)
(2) Its un-canadian (again same crowd)
OK, ok, I am start to let my bitterness out.. Bad dog, bad dog.. Please bear with me..
Remember according to losers, woops I meant actors like Paul Gross (of due south fame).. "we canadians are a peacefull nation" and "we do peacekeeping not waging wars" and the whole L.Pearson is real hero... 
I am sick and tired of people saying crap and creating stereotypes of out dated UN peace keeping and thinking that is the only way to solve problems in this world...
My rant ends now out..


----------



## Franko (25 Nov 2004)

....my sarcasm detector just blew up  ;D

Regards


----------



## gnplummer421 (25 Nov 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but are the marders the dual driver machines I used to see in Germany, looked like Recce vehicles?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (25 Nov 2004)

Garry........

Excuse my while I vomit........... :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2004)

Those dual driver machine were "leuchs" ( spelling may be wrong) recce veh.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2004)

Luchs

GW

PS:  It is German for lynx.


----------



## 12alfa (25 Nov 2004)

They are being replace bt the Fennek, a great recce veh form all reports coming out of the countries using them.

But what do they know?


----------



## Franko (26 Nov 2004)

Fennek







Regards


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2004)

Gee Franko.....lots of reflection off those glass windows.  Good thing they are thick and can stop 5.56.

GW  ;D


----------



## 12alfa (27 Nov 2004)

Under deployment coditions they have been known to use anti-glare spray on said glass, that being said it is much better than a jeep, or a Coyote.
I think, (and I'm included in this as well), we tend to write off new equipment out of fear to change from what we know.

The Germans and others are using this AFV, and it seems to do the task rather well from the people using them.
We need to rethink our jeep recce, it's just to unsafe in what we r doing now overseas.When a person can jump onto a hood of a veh and blow a bag of c4 to wreck the jeep and all in it it's time we move on. I for 1 would welcome anything other than what we have now. This AFV is what is now the standard in recce AFV's, we will see more of them soon, get ready for it.

Yes the Germans have their shiiittt together.


----------



## Franko (29 Nov 2004)

You'd have to find it first....  

Regards


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Nov 2004)

You'd have to find what first?

Kind of hard to be all 'sneaky-beaky recce. fox fighting the Fantasian Advance Guard Main Body on Lawfield Corridor' when you're driving out the main gate to go on patrol in the streets of Kabul.


----------



## gnplummer421 (19 Dec 2004)

Maybe our Government will buy some, but only if it is designed by at least three Countries and only if some of the contracts are in the defence minister's riding, and ofcourse only if we attach some sort of scandal to it.....oops there is the sarcasm again...sorry


----------

